# Florida State Plumbing Exam



## floridaguy1 (Dec 14, 2018)

Hello, I am taking the state of Florida plumbing exam Feb 2019. Has anyone taken the exams in the pass 6 months, if yes, can you provide a little insight on what i need to look for?


Thanks in Advance
Eric


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

the right answers....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> the right answers....






















*Classic! I'm glad I wasn't sipping coffee when I read this....LOL.*


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> the right answers....


Or a cheat sheet. Lol


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tommy plumber said:


> *Classic! I'm glad I wasn't sipping coffee when I read this....LOL.*





ok your in florida, so how does a guy not in the trade or hasnt done any plumbing since to 90s by his own admission take the florida plumbing license exam??? here is his 1st post..




Hello to all! After reading through the forum for a few weeks, I decided to signup. Presently, I am full time realtor looking to get back into the field. I was a foreman for a plumbing company in Indianapolis back in the late 90's. I am planning to take the plumbing exam in Feb 2019!!


I look forward to posting and reading all the great information that's here!


----------



## floridaguy1 (Dec 14, 2018)

Hey guys i had to lol at this as well. I forgot to post, i have been working with my uncle for the past 2 years.. I deserve to be roasted...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

floridaguy1 said:


> Hey guys i had to lol at this as well. I forgot to post, i have been working with my uncle for the past 2 years.. I deserve to be roasted...



what kind of plumbing test are you taking?


----------



## floridaguy1 (Dec 14, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what kind of plumbing test are you taking?



The state of FL, plumbing contractor exam...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

floridaguy1 said:


> The state of FL, plumbing contractor exam...


I dont know florida tests, so what does that let you do? its not a master plumber license as you need a certain amount of hours and that has to be proven..


----------



## floridaguy1 (Dec 14, 2018)

I was a Navy Seabee,for 6 years. From what i know all you have to do is take the exam, I have the 4 years experience they are looking for, I am thinking about taking a prep class to prepare for the exam!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

floridaguy1 said:


> I was a Navy Seabee,for 6 years. From what i know all you have to do is take the exam, I have the 4 years experience they are looking for, I am thinking about taking a prep class to prepare for the exam!


Eric don't waste your time, you need 5 years working as a plumber in Florida and you need to prove it with W-2. You can take the exam but you won't get the license.
My 2 cents.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Gargalaxy said:


> Eric don't waste your time, you need 5 years working as a plumber in Florida and you need to prove it with W-2. You can take the exam but you won't get the license.
> My 2 cents.




















When I sat for the exam, the state required {4} yrs. Maybe it's changed, I don't know. I know that up in NYC, the dept. of bldgs. requires W-2's, as well as the master plumber stating that a candidate worked for him for the required {7} yrs. of field experience. {NYC is tough to get a master plumbing license; you guys w/ it should be proud. NYC doesn't give those away.}


Now in FL, they did a background check; at the federal, state and local level. I had to get my fingerprints checked by the F.B.I. Also, they now require {I'm told} a minimum credit score. 


Now years ago, the state required like $10,000 in the bank I was told. Whether that was just a field rumor spread falsely I don't know. But when I sat for the exam, I had to have a letter of credit I think from a bank stating that I was approved for that dollar amount. Regardless, my mom sent me $5,000 which I deposited in my bank. Then, after I got my license, I of course mailed it back. {I have lots of love for mom.}


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I dont know florida tests, so what does that let you do? its not a master plumber license as you need a certain amount of hours and that has to be proven..




















He'll need at least {4} years. The state counts months, so that's {48} months of verifiable field experience. He'll need to go to a licensed plumbing contractor to sign a sheet attesting to that and it has to be notarized. Then the application has to be filled out correctly; when I submitted mine, I rec'd. a deficiency letter from the state. I had to correct or clarify some info on my application.


If he can't show the required field experience {and it has to be proved} then he cannot get a license.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tommy plumber said:


> He'll need at least {4} years. The state counts months, so that's {48} months of verifiable field experience. He'll need to go to a licensed plumbing contractor to sign a sheet attesting to that and it has to be notarized. Then the application has to be filled out correctly; when I submitted mine, I rec'd. a deficiency letter from the state. I had to correct or clarify some info on my application.
> 
> 
> If he can't show the required field experience {and it has to be proved} then he cannot get a license.


ok, but is a plumbing contractor license the same as a master plumbers license??


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Certified Plumbing Contractor in Florida can license (qualify) a plumbing company, pull permits, run jobs, basically anything necessary to run a plumbing business.


You can't take the test until you're approved to do so. You'll have to submit your application showing all relevant experience, copies of W-2's, etc. in order to get a seat at the exam. You'll need all the books on the list, with no notes or underlining, for the exam. They will check them before the exam starts. You will need to show experience in all the required areas. If you don't have experience in every area documented on you application, you won't get approved to take the exam.



I passed on my first try, many don't. I'm a book nerd and have always been good at tests, so it was easy for me. I didn't take a course, I just read all the books over & over.


Honestly if you have as little experience as you say you do, you've got no business taking the exam.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ok, but is a plumbing contractor license the same as a master plumbers license??




















Yes. The statute calls me: A state certified plumbing contractor. 


We have the option of going for a state license or a county license. With {67} counties in FL, I didn't even bother trying to get a county license. Then the license holder can only legally work in and pull permits in that county.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

hroark2112 said:


> Certified Plumbing Contractor in Florida can license (qualify) a plumbing company, pull permits, run jobs, basically anything necessary to run a plumbing business.
> 
> 
> You can't take the test until you're approved to do so. You'll have to submit your application showing all relevant experience, copies of W-2's, etc. in order to get a seat at the exam. You'll need all the books on the list, with no notes or underlining, for the exam. They will check them before the exam starts. You will need to show experience in all the required areas. If you don't have experience in every area documented on you application, you won't get approved to take the exam.
> ...




















Same with me. I didn't take any class and I passed both exams on my 1st try. I also studied all the code books, did many practice exams and did nearly {200} isometric drawings to get prepared.


Hroark, did you do isos? My friend doesn't remember doing them. Maybe the drawings were not required years ago? 


I was a nervous wreck taking the trade knowledge exam {with (5) isometric drawings}. The business & finance was not as bad since it only had multiple choice questions and I was able to take that one near my home at a testing center.


But the trade knowledge was {2} hrs. drive. I had to get a hotel room the night before and couldn't fall asleep until like 2 AM then wake up at 6 AM to be at testing center at 7AM. What a relief to pass that one on the 1st try.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Don't know about Florida. Many States recognize Military training for at least part of the required hours. A lot of variables.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

when I was taking my plumbing test way back when..there was a guy that said he goes around the country just taking plumbing tests to get licensed so the hack company he worked for can claim they are licensed plumbers.need to say with that info out in the open..he didnt pass the test....he never held a tool in his life and im sure his time was shown fraudulently that he may have worked for a plumbing company but not as a plumber..but thats what goes on then and now..no relation to the OP, just putting out a test experience...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

For that same reason the construction board in Florida (DBPR) has making a lot of changes during the last two year, plumbing and electrical are the most tougher (too many hackers or books nerds passing without any experience on the field).
Anybody can take and pass the test but doesn't mean anything, the board won't approve his/her license that easy once apply for (especially plumbing).


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Kind of a funny story about my exam...


I did have isos on mine, so the plumbing exam was backwards from every on else. Plumbing exam was trade on day 1, business and finance on day 2. That let them grade our isos after day 1 so we could get a score after day 2. The iso was 30% of the exam and passing was 70%, so if you didn't do well on them, passing was almost impossible.



I finished my morning exam on day 1 about 15 minutes before we were allowed to leave. The proctor in my section thought I was giving up. I finished the afternoon session in about the same time, I was the first one out of the room again. As I was walking to my car, I saw someone who I thought I recognized, he called me out by name...I drew a blank on who he was. I went over to talk to him and he reminded me - I had taken his job at my last company. He was there to grade the iso drawings. I about pissed myself, but luckily the exams had numbers on the iso drawings and no names. I'm 100% sure I would have failed if he had known which drawings were mine!


I think out of 80 guys who took the plumbing exam that cycle, less than 10 of us passed. The test was tough, but not impossible.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

In Canada all Plumbing apprentices “now” write the 306a Plumbing exam, which when passed, you get your Red Seal license.. Red Seal means you’re licensed to work anywhere in Canada, and you get the acronym R.S.E.(red seal endorsed).
(The CoT,{college of trades} wants tradespeople to have an acronym, to boost or give us some more credit for our qualifications)

So now, to get your Mater plumber(Toronto) you need your Red Seal/306a, your Plumbing contractor lic., your criminal background check and clearance, Healty and safety... blah blah, and a few other things.. total cost about $1000.00

You need you “Plumbing contractors lic.” To pull permits and to apply for the city’s Plumbing rebate programs(backwater valves, sumps/backup pumps etc..)


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

hroark2112 said:


> Kind of a funny story about my exam...
> 
> 
> I did have isos on mine, so the plumbing exam was backwards from every on else. Plumbing exam was trade on day 1, business and finance on day 2. That let them grade our isos after day 1 so we could get a score after day 2. The iso was 30% of the exam and passing was 70%, so if you didn't do well on them, passing was almost impossible.
> ...
























I took my exam in Kissimmee. At that time there were only {3} locations in the whole state of Florida to take the exam; Miami, Kissimmee or Tallahassee.


I studied diligently for the trade knowledge only. Took that in June. After passing, then and only then did I start studying for the Bus. & Finance exam. Then I took that in Dec. of that same year.


It was too intimidating to try and take both exams on back-to-back days. I scheduled them months apart.


I will never forget that wonderful feeling of passing. It was a great feeling!


You my friend must be a smart man to take and pass both exams on consecutive days. You are in an elite group.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've always been good at exams. I caught 18 holes between the morning & afternoon session of the business & finance. I came back in the afternoon with a sunburn 


I took mine in Kissimmee too, big room with a lot of people!


I agree with that feeling...I think I smiled for like a week.


----------



## brandonprewitt (Mar 18, 2012)

floridaguy1 said:


> Hello, I am taking the state of Florida plumbing exam Feb 2019. Has anyone taken the exams in the pass 6 months, if yes, can you provide a little insight on what i need to look for?
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> Eric


Brother how did it go with the test? I'm scheduled to take mine in August the trade knowledge portion.


----------



## brandonprewitt (Mar 18, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> I took my exam in Kissimmee. At that time there were only {3} locations in the whole state of Florida to take the exam; Miami, Kissimmee or Tallahassee.
> 
> 
> I studied diligently for the trade knowledge only. Took that in June. After passing, then and only then did I start studying for the Bus. & Finance exam. Then I took that in Dec. of that same year.
> ...


----------



## brandonprewitt (Mar 18, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> I took my exam in Kissimmee. At that time there were only {3} locations in the whole state of Florida to take the exam; Miami, Kissimmee or Tallahassee.
> 
> 
> I studied diligently for the trade knowledge only. Took that in June. After passing, then and only then did I start studying for the Bus. & Finance exam. Then I took that in Dec. of that same year.
> ...


Mine is scheduled for August taking it down in Kissimmee as well just the trade knowledge portion haven't even delved into the business and finance yet.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

brandonprewitt said:


> Mine is scheduled for August taking it down in Kissimmee as well just the trade knowledge portion haven't even delved into the business and finance yet.




That is a good way to go....take only the trade knowledge part of the exam. Once you pass that, THEN concentrate on the business & finance exam. It's too much to try and take both exams on back to back days.

I hope you know how to draw Isometric drawings. That was 50% of my grade on the trade knowledge. Another tip: do the isos first. Don't try to do the 120 multiple choice questions first. All those 120 multiple choice questions are only worth 50% of your grade making each mult. choice question worth like 1/2 a point each.
Some guys have done the mult. choice questions first and then they run out of time for the isos. Big mistake. Do the {5} isometric drawings first and get those out of the way.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Or maybe you get 50 mult. choice questions in the morning with the {5} isos, I can't remember. Then I think in the afternoon sessionyou get 120 multiple choice. Remember, the sessions are timed. The exam is a timed test. I used every minute of the 4 hrs. and 45 minutes of the morning session to do the {5} isos and then answer the multiple choice questions.

As I say, do the isometric drawings first. Then blaze through the multiple choice questions. Don't spend a long time hunting for the answer in all the code books for a single question. Move on and come back to that one.

Also another tip, I saw a lot of medical gas questions in the multiple choice questions in the morning session. I'm warning you, this exam is intimidating.


----------

